

When is the right time to "ship" your product? - socialmedian
http://www.socialmedian.com/2008/03/when_is_the_right_time_to_ship.html
The big question in an iterative agile development model is WHEN is the right time to "ship" the product to the public?  Do you stay stealth until you have the product fully baked -- that is say after a handful of iterative cycles and private alpha user testing?  Or, do you go public early and iterate in front of everyone?
======
dous
Release early. Release often. Release when it's ready.

